# Introducing Myself



## Dux (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi; I'm new here.I just found this site a couple of days ago, and I am just thrilled. It's huge! There are so many different forums, and even ones that are symptom specific.It's wonderful.I have spent ages this evening reading through the various forums.Amazing.I suffer from GERD and Diverticulosis. I take Prevacid for the GERD, and it helps somewhat. My IBS-D is periodic in nature, and I can sometimes go for months with no symptoms, but the GERD is like a monkey on my back.It seems like the slightest thing can set it off.I can't eat peanut butter any more, and it seems like the list of things that I just can't handle gets longer all the time.It is so frustrating.I will certainly be coming back here and if anyone has any suggestions on new medications, I would be very grateful to hear your suggestions.


----------



## Dux (Nov 14, 2004)

I am replying to my own post.How strange. I was so pleased to see a special forum for GERD, because it is chronic with me.I was hoping to find answers here, but this forum is nowhere near as busy as the others.I will keep checking here, and hope to meet some fellow-sufferers soon


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I suffered from digestive problems since my late 20s, although they did not get real serious until my 40s. Gastritus, passing gall stones, IBS-D, eventual all day long burning indigestion with midnight reflux. In 1998 I began taking a flavonoid blend to address a building cholesterol problem. Within a month the D started to get under control. By the end of two months I noticed that my GERD and indigestion had subsided. I have never had another case of GERD in the intervening 6 years. Even too many Italian sausages will just result in some indigestion that passes with the meal.Mark


----------



## Dux (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Mark;I'm so glad that you responded.I felt kind of foolish talking to myself here.I have no idea what flavonoids are; could you please explain to me. My Ibs-D comes and goes, but the GERD is chronic, and seems to be getting worse.I do have Prevacid, but if I take it daily,I get stomach pain.I am willing to try anything.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Flavonoids: a collection of nutrients, like vitamins and minerals. Fruit and vegetable sources include grape skin and seeds, blueberry family, citrus fruits (the white part), ginko biloba, broccolli (I think) and others. It is the source of the "French Paradox," how they can eat such a high fat diet and have a lowered rate of heart disease, traced back to the lifetime use of red wine. Bilberry, from the blueberry family, can help with macular degenerative sight problems, ginko helps with brain disfunction (fog, ADD, among others) and on and on. High antioxidation can possibly help with cancer prevention. The list of possible uses goes on and on; however, the clinical proof of usefulness in the human system is slight. I started taking Provex CV because it had been shown clinically to work on cholesterol. What it has done for my digestion and bowels will make not having that heart attack even better. I think it is at least worth a shot.Mark


----------



## Jay4 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi My Name Is Jay,I Have IBS,since 91 the last three years have really been bad. I'm not sure what you mean by gurd?Everything that I eat,I bloat,and sometimes it wants to come back up,is this what you mean?I take Donnatal,four times a day. Lomotil for the D, and Prevacid twice a day which has help.but always looking for advide.thanks Jay


----------



## Dux (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jay:G = GastroE = EsophogealR = RefluxD = DiseaseGERD for short, and yes, it sounds like you have it. Reflux is the horrible bile which comes up.I often wake in the night and have to rush to the bathroom because this stuff is coming up.It is sour and burns.Mark; thank you for the flavonoid information.I have just purchased a multi-antioxidant supplement.I love the white part of oranges, and I could eat broccoli all day, if my IBS allowed.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Let me know how it goes. Do stick with it for a month or two. As I mentioned above, they are not highly absorbant so time only will tell.Good luck.Mark


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Topaz and Jay,You might also want to experiment with some of the digestive enzyme products and/or use a multivitamin that includes them. My experience is that some help a lot and some seem to make matters worse. I like "Actizyme" by Nature's Plus.


----------

